# my trek 3500 disc/forks and component upgrades



## cisc (May 2, 2012)

Finally, I have 5 posts so can create this thread.
my wife and I just got bikes. We both got entry levels for now. Mine is a trek 3500 Disc. I got it because out of all the bikes in my price range (400.00) it had disc brakes.

I already know it is considered a pos, so dont need to be told how i should have saved more and got a "real" bike.. I got what I could afford, we got 2 bikes and spent about 800.00.. to me, that is alot of money.

I got into this for weight loss and to get into shape,Im mainly riding around the neighborhood, and some gravel roads, but I do want to take it on some trails.. Light at first for sure..
thats where everyone says my bike will fall apart.. so be it.. I guess ill be replacing parts.

One thing that I see that keeps coming up is that the fork isnt very well made. Which may very well be true. I havent been riding long enough to know the difference.
but I would like to upgrade the fork at least.. 
what do I need to know in order to get the right size? im looking to spend little as possible, but im not sure what im looking for..

as far as other components.. ill replace them as they need it..
I hope to get alot out of this bike..

thanks guys!


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

Kudos for getting on a bike in the first place. Yeah you got something a little more entry level but it isn't total crap. The trek frames should hold up then you can replace stuff as need be. That said....I wouldn't jump into a replacement fork right off the bat, just ride it for a while....if you aren't yourself noticing a problem with the fork....it's not a problem yet. Also you might spend as much on buying and replacing the fork(especially if you pay a shop to do it) as you did on the whole bike, depending on what fork you get. Probably not a lot of sense in replacing an entry level fork with another entry level fork.

My suggestion is ride it as it is and pay attention to what you would like to replace....but don't replace it just yet(unless something actually breaks). Then as your list grows you will be building the wish list for your next bike. Put a season on this bike so you know what you want and if you are still riding next year...rock it out.


----------



## armorlol (Apr 25, 2012)

What fork is on it currently? If you bought a new bike, it probably came with a Suntour XCT or XCM 80-100mm travel. That should definitely suffice for gravel and light singletrack. I'm using even worse of a fork and I can do medium singletrack without a problem. 

If you want to get better than your current fork which replacement is probably at $100, youd have to spend $200 to make it even an "upgrade". Kwikshift is right, you'd have to spend big $$ else youd just swap entry level for entry level.

I would suggest setting the preload properly for your weight and just using that for a few months. If you have to upgrade, a few things you have to make sure is the steerer column diameter (commonly 1 1/8 inch), disc mount compatible with your rotor size, and steering column length (if you are buying a used one someone already cut it).


----------



## armorlol (Apr 25, 2012)

And that bike is a sweet deal, I'm loving it after looking at it. That in no way is a pos, my bike is worse (entry level non-disc) but I love it because it's mine and I ride it a lot and do maintenance on it. For your needs, 3500 disc its absolutely perfect.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been on entry-level forks, I've been on nicer forks, and I've been on rigid forks. My experience is that there's nothing worth owning in the range between a rigid fork and a mid-range name-brand fork. While my instinct is "Recon Gold or go home," the Manitou Match is also well-regarded, some of the old Toras were pretty well-regarded, and I suppose it's possible that RS's new XC 32 is worth owning.

A rigid fork costs around $75. You can find them for less if they're used, or on closeout. You want to match axle-crown height of the new fork to your fork at sag to keep the same handling. Do a search if you're not sure what that means. There are instructions for measuring it floating around to. You can go +/- 10mm without screwing things up. At +/- 20mm, you're likely to notice a change in handling.

If you're not ready to go on trails yet, don't sweat it. Just ride the bike and replace things that wear out or can't be tuned to work.

What are light trails anyway? I've never been clear on that.  (Do I ride light trails? Am I hard core? That would be pretty funny...)

I wouldn't want to do actual trail riding with most entry-level forks. The front wheel goes every which way but where I'm trying to point it. I have enough trouble holding a line as it is.  With a rigid fork, at least the tracking is good and the fork doesn't bob during a climb.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am trying to find a decent suspension fork to replace the rigid fork on my Surly. unfortunately, most decent suspension forks cost more than your whole bike! a Dart 3 or Recon fork are not spectacular forks, but they would be an improvement on the "pogo stick" fork that comes on most entry-level bikes.


----------



## kristof14 (May 31, 2012)

I got this bike back in February, Use it mainly on the road going to work so the fork is usually pre loaded as much as possible and isn't an issue. Didn't have a massive budget but wanted something with a decent frame that I could upgrade over time.

What I would change first, and they're definitely worth the investment, is the brakes. The ones that came with it are terrible and appear to have been made from cheese rather than metal. Get some Avid BB7's (you can find sets on eBay for around £56 inc rotors) they've changed the braking of the bike completely.

I also fit some Schwalbe City Jet tyres, made road cycling a lot easier over the nobblies that came with the bike.

It'll be a new crankset and cassette next, but only when funds allow!


----------



## Antwonizzle (May 29, 2012)

Do u wish u would have got a better bike to begin with?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kristof14 (May 31, 2012)

I was restricted by timing and budget so I got the best I could afford that did the job I needed, now I can tailor it to suit as much as I like.


----------



## kristof14 (May 31, 2012)

It's a solid bike that has lots of scope for upgrades in the future.

The frame is reasonably light and it looks good, like I said previously, just make sure you swap the brakes for BB7's as soon as you can.


----------



## Antwonizzle (May 29, 2012)

I only ask because I'm in the same position, I find myself wanting a mtb but cant spend more than $500 or so. And I'm leaning towards the 3500

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antwonizzle (May 29, 2012)

I would also like to know where the OP got the bike for $400 :eekster:


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

if your going to upgrade : go to bikesdirect. find something on final clearance that has the parts you want and gut it for parts. then you take the old parts put it on whatever you bought and throw it on craigslist or keep it for spare parts or donate it to charity and write off the full price of the bike.

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 700HT
if you guttted that thing and added up the parts its well over the 500 bux. and the drivetrain/forks are definately upgrades. + a spare wheelset.

Mountain Bikes - MTB - Motobecane 600HT
Mountain Bikes - MTB - Windsor Ghost6700_08
Full Suspension Mountain Bikes - MTB - Windsor Ghost6900_08

Save up to 60% off new Mountain Bikes - MTB - Front Suspension Gravity BaseCamp 3.0 more expensive but you couldnt buy the fork and drivetrain for anywhere close to this.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

My brother has one of the cheapest treks you can get. His doesn't even have disc...he has thrashed it and never had an issue. I did the same with a "pos" ironhorse warrior disc. 

While I did upgrade (slightly) I still don't see the need for a $2000 bike. If you race competitively or make a living riding I understand. For us average joes I don't think entry level bikes are so bad. 

I'm running a trek 4500 with a dart 3 and it is definitely an improvement over the manitou six the ironhorse had. 

I would ride it until it breaks. When it does get a dart 3 for under $200 and grab shimano deore components. 

Have fun and don't let the bike snobs make you feel bad.


----------



## Antwonizzle (May 29, 2012)

Well said

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mvallejo (Sep 20, 2010)

That's a fairly solid bike as others have said. Trek makes bikes that can take a beating. I had a Trek 820 (lowest model) that I bought off craigslist that was 4 years old and rode it on the same trails I still ride. It was a beast.

That said, if you are looking to upgrade, you may want to consider saving your money you would be spending on upgrades, and going for something a little bit higher. Eventually you could sell your bike, save some dough, and get something like a 4300. Upgrading piece by piece will eventually end up costing you a lot more in the long run. Depends on what u get, but just my opinion.

What I recommend is save money, and ride the hell out of that bike. If you still love Mtn Biking in a few months or a year or however long it takes, sell it and upgrade.


----------



## Dr.Giggles (Jun 25, 2012)

*Upgrade*

I bought this bike couple months ago for the same reasons. I do mostly downhill and single track and I've had no issues aside from the breaks. I had to replace the front one. The forks have held up thus far and the frame is pretty solid. In the future I will upgrade but for now the 3500 disc has been great.


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

cisc said:


> Finally, I have 5 posts so can create this thread.
> my wife and I just got bikes. We both got entry levels for now. Mine is a trek 3500 Disc. I got it because out of all the bikes in my price range (400.00) it had disc brakes.
> 
> I already know it is considered a pos, so dont need to be told how i should have saved more and got a "real" bike.. I got what I could afford, we got 2 bikes and spent about 800.00.. to me, that is alot of money.


I agree with the others. Definitely not a pos. I have the same bike without discs. I love the bike and is what I can afford. Got it in awesome condition for nothing off of Craigslist. You have to know what you have. I hadn't ridden in years and am finally getting back into it with lite trail riding and street riding. So far its been great to me. I wash it after each trail ride. It's a way better ride than any department store bike and will give you a better experience. I will upgrade once the need, and money is there. Enjoy what you have and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. :thumbsup:


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

If you mainly ride on road and gravel, you might want to look into changing out your tires for something that rolls faster. That's probably the only upgrade you'll need, but in the mean while just ride the bike till something breaks. Also the Trek 3500 is a great bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

I love it so far. The only thing I want to change out fast are the cheesy pedals. How the heck can they put such cheap pedals on this thing is beyond me. I understand it not being the high end model, but such a simple thing as pedals.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

sealuva said:


> I love it so far. The only thing I want to change out fast are the cheesy pedals. How the heck can they put such cheap pedals on this thing is beyond me. I understand it not being the high end model, but such a simple thing as pedals.


Most likely it is because they need to keep the cost low in order to be an entry level mtb. Better pedals costs more. Imagine adding that cost to the 3500's current price and it would change the game. I am still waiting for my 3500 (no disc) to be delivered. I will simply transfer my dual spd/platform pedals to the 3500 as soon as I get it. Shop around for nice pedals! I'll be looking for nice but affordable platforms for the old bike so my son can use it! Try amazon!


----------



## Antwonizzle (May 29, 2012)

What would be a good more road oriented Tire to get?

Sent from my EVO 4G LTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sealuva (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks. The local shop has a good set for a reasonable price. I hope to get them purchased and installed before my next run.


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

littlebadboy said:


> Most likely it is because they need to keep the cost low in order to be an entry level mtb. Better pedals costs more. Imagine adding that cost to the 3500's current price and it would change the game. I am still waiting for my 3500 (no disc) to be delivered. I will simply transfer my dual spd/platform pedals to the 3500 as soon as I get it. Shop around for nice pedals! I'll be looking for nice but affordable platforms for the old bike so my son can use it! Try amazon!


my cobia came with junk pedals as well. and a good chunk of higher end bikes dont even bother to come with pedals.

"What would be a good more road oriented Tire to get?" thats a little harder. do you want slicks, something with "some tread" or something with side tread, is longevity more or less important than weight? also tire size will affect selection.

i run some big apples 29/2.35. they've lasted a while but are on the heavy side. and they are strictly for hard surface riding for me. where as the specialized borough cx tires are faster but wear down quickly.,


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

A few bike companies are putting a nicer metal flat pedal on their entry-level bikes. I think they're realizing that a lot of customers of those bikes would be just as happy to ride flat for a while and aren't attached to a specific flat pedal yet, so selling the bike with a non-sucky pedal is some value-added.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I with those that say 'ride the urine out of it', replace only what breaks. This is what entry level bikes are for. To see if you're 'in' or 'out' of the sport, and for you to gravitate toward the type of riding that you enjoy most. You even said yourself that $400 is a lot for you to spend. Once you step out onto that slippery slope of upgrade-itis, it's one thing after another and you'll end up with your entry level frame and seatpost, and a bunch of relatively expensive parts that will have set you back further from getting your second bike (your true dream bike, relatively speaking). 

For example, you have mentioned the fork. You would be hard pressed to get into a fork worthy of upgrading to for less than $300 even if you shopped very carefully and knew what you were doing, and there are plenty of $300 forks I would not recommend.

Most of us run out of talent far sooner than our bikes truly run out of capability. Sure, it's fun to ride nice stuff, but it isn't mandatory by any stretch so long as it holds up. 

How do so many of us know this?

Sadly, we speak from experience.

For now, ride, have fun riding with your wife, and hone your skills. The rest will come in due time.

JMHO.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jeffj said:


> Once you step out onto that slippery slope of upgrade-itis, it's one thing after another and you'll end up with your entry level frame and seatpost, and a bunch of relatively expensive parts that will have set you back further from getting your second bike (your true dream bike, relatively speaking).


I'd know nothing about this...










There are two stock components in this picture. The frame is one. Anyone guess the other? That's also the third fork that's been on that bike, and the third derailleur is going on when it arrives at my shop. The previous one is a little post-modern now; I think I'm keeping it as a souvenir.


----------



## cisc (May 2, 2012)

well i took it on its first trail last night and loved it!!!

first time ive been on a mtb trail.. went and bought a helmet today and will be back out there tonight.
no upgrades yet, and its finally dirty.
I do need to replace the plastic pedals. but for now they work.

someone asked where I got this bike for $400.00.
Herecant post links, but its a LBS in oklahoma city called bike one)
its listed at $479.00 but i told them my budget was 400 and they went with it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

cisc said:


> well i took it on its first trail last night and loved it!!!
> 
> first time ive been on a mtb trail.. went and bought a helmet today and will be back out there tonight.
> no upgrades yet, and its finally dirty.
> ...


$479? Is it the one with disc brakes?


----------



## cisc (May 2, 2012)

littlebadboy said:


> $479? Is it the one with disc brakes?


yep, trek 3500 disc. matte black/green


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow... for $400, that is a great bargain! I got mine (no disc) for $399 plus tax.


----------



## ICENROLL (Jul 23, 2012)

good bargain 4 sure,enjoy


----------



## 77charger (Dec 3, 2011)

I got the 3700 disc and been happy.But after riding it some more and trying a friends bike with fox forks i realized how bad the suntour pogo sticks were.

I recently got alot of overtime and got some rockshox recon silvers which made a big improvement and really like them,I know they aint foxes but a big improvement.Swapped tires to kenda slant 6 upfront in 2.3 and nevegal 2.1 rear,bars to carbon,The pedals were the first to go after the second ride they were ok til they got wet then it was slippery.The rest i have been happy with and no plans to change.

I know some will say spend more upfront on a better bike but i still see that even the better model treks still have the suntour forks.They will have other better stuff such as wheels,shifters,derailers,etc.


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

77charger said:


> I got the 3700 disc and been happy.But after riding it some more and trying a friends bike with fox forks i realized how bad the suntour pogo sticks were.
> 
> I recently got alot of overtime and got some rockshox recon silvers which made a big improvement and really like them,I know they aint foxes but a big improvement.Swapped tires to kenda slant 6 upfront in 2.3 and nevegal 2.1 rear,bars to carbon,The pedals were the first to go after the second ride they were ok til they got wet then it was slippery.The rest i have been happy with and no plans to change.
> 
> I know some will say spend more upfront on a better bike but i still see that even the better model treks still have the suntour forks.They will have other better stuff such as wheels,shifters,derailers,etc.


I agree with you. My suntour pogo sticks on my 3500 will be the first to go when I wear it out. How much did your rockshox recon silvers cost and where did you buy it?


----------



## 77charger (Dec 3, 2011)

littlebadboy said:


> I agree with you. My suntour pogo sticks on my 3500 will be the first to go when I wear it out. How much did your rockshox recon silvers cost and where did you buy it?


They were listed for 239 at performance bicycle.There was a local store i went in they were 219 and to top it off there was a sale do they ended up being 175 bucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## littlebadboy (Mar 27, 2012)

77charger said:


> They were listed for 239 at performance bicycle.There was a local store i went in they were 219 and to top it off there was a sale do they ended up being 175 bucks.:thumbsup:


Thanks for the information! Those LBS sales/clearance are surely something to watch out for!


----------



## Flowy (Dec 16, 2011)

cisc said:


> One thing that I see that keeps coming up is that the fork isnt very well made. I havent been riding long enough to know the difference...but I would like to upgrade the fork at least..


If it doesn't make a difference to you, why spend your money changing it? Also a nice fork will cost as much as the bike cost new.


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

I just purchased a 2014 3500 disc and will be using it as a commuter.Ill be changing out the tires to a much slicker type as well as the brakes to bb7s.


----------



## fragmag (Dec 30, 2014)

7up said:


> I just purchased a 2014 3500 disc and will be using it as a commuter.Ill be changing out the tires to a much slicker type as well as the brakes to bb7s.


Congrats and have fun.


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks fragmag.I see a nice project bike for the winter.Im the kind of person that needs to tinker around with something.It keeps me occupied and out of trouble.Thats always worth it.


----------



## fragmag (Dec 30, 2014)

Right on. I have an old Trek 3 series that I bought off of craiglist for $200 a couple of years ago. Got the green light from the wife to get a new and improved bike. No idea what I'm going to get, but I can't wait. Feel like a kid waiting for Christmas!


----------

